# نظم الجودة العالمية ......



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (5 أغسطس 2007)

*ISO**[FONT=&quot]) هي الأحرف الاولى من اسم المنظمة العالمية للتوحيد القياسي 
[/FONT]**International**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**Standardization Organization**[FONT=&quot] ، وهي منظمة دولية غير حكومية تأسست عام 1946م ، ومقرها جنيف، مكونة من إتحاد كونفدرالي لمنظمات التوحيد القياسي الوطنية من معظم دول العالم حيث تضم في عضويتها 132 دولة إصدار أي مواصفة قياسية يحتاج إلى موافقة 75% من الأعضاء الذين يحق لهم التصويت كان الإصدار الأول لمجموعة المواصفات أيزو 9000 عام 1987م .
والتعديل الأول كان عام 1994م والتعديل الثاني كان عام 2000م في 15 ديسمبر .
الدور الذي تقوم به هذه المنظمة 
1ـ إصدار المواصفات القياسية العالمية واستمرار التحديث بها وذلك للمواد الخام والمنتجات الخامات والعمليات الإنتاجية الخدمية وعمليات التفتيش .:14:
2ـ تطوير وتحديث عمليات التوحيد القياسي .
3ـ ضمان سهولة التبادل التجاري للمنتجات والخدمات بين دول العالم .
نظام الجودة وإدارة الجودة الشاملة 
هو الهيكل التنظيمي والمسئوليات والإجراءات والعمليات والموارد الأزمة لإدارة الجودة . أما إدارة الجودة الشاملة فتعرف بأنها مدخل لإدارة المنظمة يرتكز على الجودة ويبني على مشاركة جميع أعضاء المنظمة ويستهدف النجاح طويل المدى من خلال إرضاء العميل وتحقيق منافع للعاملين في المنظمة والمجتمع .
تتكون المواصفات القياسية الدولية من خمس مواصفات خاصة بإدارة وتأكيد الجودة ، وهي : 
ـ أيزو 9000 : وهي المرشد الذي يحدد مجالات تطبيق كلاً من أيزو 9001 وأيزو 9002 وأيزو 9003 .
ـ أيزو 9001: تتضمن ما يجب أن يكون عليه نظام الجودة في الشركات الإنتاجية أو الخدمية التي يبدأ عملها بالتصميم وينتهي بخدمة ما بعد البيع ، وتضم 20 عنصراً من عناصر الجودة .
وتبرز في هذه المواصفة أهمية تصميم المنتج الذي أصبح حيوياً للمستهلكين الذي يتطلبون منتجات بلا أخطار .
ـ أيزو 9002 ـ تتضمن ما يجب أن يكون عليه نظام الجودة في الشركات الأنتاجية أو الخدمية التي يقتصر عملها على الأنتاج والتركيب دون التصميم أو خدمة ما بعد البيع وتضم 18 عنصراً من عناصر الجودة . المنتجات والخدمات في هذه المواصفة تكون قد صممت وفحصت وسوقت ، لذلك تهتم هذه المواصفة بالمحافظة على نظم الجودة القائمة بدلاً من تطوير نظم جودة لمنتجات جديدة .
ـ أيزو 9003: تخص الشركات التي لا تحتاج لنظم جودة شاملة لأنها لا تعمل بالأنتاج أو تقديم الخدمة وإنما يقتصر عملها على الفحص والتفتيش والأختبار ، مثال ذلك موردو البضائع الذين يقتصر عملهم على فحص وأختبار منتجات جاهزة وردت إليهم من مصانع تطبق نظم الجودة الشاملة .
ـ أيزو 9004 : تحدد عناصر ومكونات نظام الجودة وتعتبر المرشد الذي يحدد كيفية إدارة الجودة وهي بذلك تختلف جذرياً عن المواصفات 9001 و9002 و9003 في أن الأخيرة تعاقدية أو تتضمن صيغة إلتزام من المورد أو المصنع تجاه العميل ، والصفة التعاقدية هنا تفرض الحصول على شهادة ، أما المواصفة 9004 فهي إرشادية .:12:[/FONT]*


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## رورو كيماوي (7 أغسطس 2007)

:75: :75: :75: جزاك الله خيرا:75: :75: :75:


----------



## mentor (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات
وارجوا توضيح الخطوات اللزمه لحصول المؤسسة على شهادة Iso في منطقة الرياض
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jassim78 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## نور الله المختار (7 مارس 2012)

*لو سمحتم عاوزة طلب عاجل وضرورى*

*كنت عاوزة مقدمة عن نظم تطوير الجودة ................ضرورى لانى بعمل الكتاب فعاوزة مقدمة عن نظم تطوير الجودة...............ارجوكم قبل يوم الاحد*


----------



## معز بن حامد (11 مارس 2012)

جزيل الشكر لك ..


----------



## hawk1282 (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------

